# Jynxabella 2013 Training/Show Blog



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys! It's been awhile and it sucks I'm so busy I have no real online time. I decided to start a 2013 blog about my adventures with Jynx as we waddle into some "real" competition! Feel free to leave any advice or critique. I'll try to reply here whenever I update with a new post! Hope to see some of you over there with your helpful insight! 


Jynxabella -> Dressage superstar


----------

